# 92 YJ Wrangler



## StaffordTree (Jan 2, 2011)

Anybody know if a 92 YJ wrangler 2.5L 4cyl, 5peed with a 2 inch body lift will handle a 7'6 meyer steel plow??

If not what is the best plow and mount to put on this little beast?


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

It should do fine as long as its in 4WD and the tranny is in 4LO. A 7'6 plow collects a lot of snow when being pushed by a short wheel base wrangler, let alone a 4 cyl. and it would most definitely put a substantial amount of pressure on the drivetrain. If it were me, I'd back down to a 7' or less and if you feel that it can handle more, than add wings to it. I have a Wrangler Rubicon with a 7' meyers and although it gets the job done, heavier storms does put some strain on the vehicle. 

Traction would be your next item to take care of seeing as the light weight of the wrangler can inhibit the abilities of it compared to larger vehicles but the flip side being that it can fit anywhere.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

I would go with a 6'6", the weight is gonna sag your front end pretty good. Make sure your body lift is good quality and tight too. I hear air shocks can be used to even it out but have no personal experience with them.

X2 on the ballast to make sure you have traction in the rear so it doesn't try to race the front and leave you in a drift.


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

My 92 YJ handles my6'6 well, not sure if I would o bigger. 4L is ok to plow forwards or in tight situations, but reverse is painfully slow. Go with smaller plows, get wings if you need more. The smaller plow will run over its tracks on curves and full angle.


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

My 92 YJ handles my6'6 well, not sure if I would go bigger. 4L is ok to plow forwards or in tight situations, but reverse is painfully slow. Go with smaller plows, get wings if you need more. The smaller plow will run over its tracks on curves and full angle.


----------



## IndoorPlower (Nov 9, 2011)

i have a 94 sahara auto 6, 93 renegade auto 6, 91 sport auto 6 and all with meyers plows and 6.6 and wouldnt go bigger or heavier on those YJs. TJs and newer can handle 7. In my opinion your gonna kill if not murder that poor 4cyl YJ. Sell the jeep and buy something stronger.


----------



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll have to agree with most of the guys sayng to go with the 6'6". I have a 6'6" meyer on my 90 YJ and I have the 4.2 I6 which has a little more torque. I could probably push a 7 or 7.5 but I even work it pretty hard with what I have.


----------

